# yo~



## LÃ¶ki (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi everyone, I am yet another (you guessed it) new face around here. My name is Löki (no, this isn't what's on my birth certificate, but no one [and I mean _no one_] calls me by the name on my birth certificate. It's a long story...) 

Anyhow,  I've been wanting to join a forum-based writing community for quite a while now but only just got around to it and found this site thanks to good ol' google. So  I'm looking forward to... getting involved, or whatever. 8}

Oh and I sort of had a question--are members allowed to post pieces with higher ratings/more mature themes? And just to specify, I'm talking more along the lines of violence/language... Seems to be a lot of that in my stuff lately. :cyclops:

edit! 
nevermind the question, I just found the answer myself by looking over the rules again (read them last night but it was about 4-something AM, thus I guess I didn't soak in much of what I was reading, haha.)


----------



## Nickie (Feb 29, 2008)

Let me be the first to welcome you to Writing Forums, Löki. Enjoy your stay here!


Nickie


----------



## rumpole40k (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi Loki and welcome.


----------



## terrib (Feb 29, 2008)

welcome loki


----------



## ArlenOrobono (Feb 29, 2008)

Welcome to the forums!
I hope you enjoy your time here .


----------



## mi is happy (Feb 29, 2008)

Hey there welcome, Loki!


----------



## Katastrof (Feb 29, 2008)

Loki, eh? Cool name; you're going for the Norse god of mischief, right? Well enjoy your stay here, post some work (I'll be glad to critique it) and just plain hang out. Believe me, you'll like it here!


----------



## Ty_lol (Mar 1, 2008)

Yo


----------



## Sam (Mar 2, 2008)

Hello and welcome to writing forums. 

Sam.


----------



## Shinn (Mar 8, 2008)

Hey Loki and welcome to the forum


----------

